# Phone numbers



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

For anyone that needs/wants to check phone numbers I found this website and it's pretty good, cidlookup.com Its doesn't always have info for numbers but most of the time it does, I think it's been better than spokeo.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

pay site or free?


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Free


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

It will tell you the name and/or location. It will give you more info for a price but I mostly just look for names I don't really need anymore info.


----------



## howcouldshe (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like a good site, for some reason i was not able to get a name just location of where the phone was set up......


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea, it doesn't always show names I was able to find a good majority of the names for the numbers on my phone bill. Always use google as well because you can see if the person had a recent post on craigslist or any kind of classifieds ad, and some people are just dumb and post their info on a myspace post or something so the whole world can see it.


----------



## ItHappenedToMe (Aug 5, 2011)

is it for landlines or cells?


----------

